# Additional 12v socket in Adria Twin



## upontop (Feb 3, 2013)

Hi again guys, am just about to take peoples advice and lay on another 12v socket to the bed area of our 57 plate Adria twin.

Having a bit of a dead brain moment, am going to take it straight of one of the two leisure batteries. Can I just take a positive feed to the socket and earth it on metalwork near to socket, or would it be better to take a positive and a negative feed from battery.

One member suggested I looked for a spare 12v output on the Elektroblock, would this be one of the 18? spade terminals.

Finally, what size wire would you suggest, will be running a Cello TV off it. Was thinking of using 1mm2 thin wall cable which is advertised by supplier as being able to handle 16.5 amps.

many thanks in advance, What a priceless thing knowledge is.


----------



## Raptor107 (Oct 25, 2011)

*12v additional sockets*

I bought one of these of ebay

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/111079094888?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

for £5 with p&p and attached it to the leisure battery with 4mm2 twin flex and an inline fuse from maplin at £2.50

Dave


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

Always use twin flex and take both a positive and negative from close to the battery. Don't rely on the vehicle chassis for the negative.

Personally, I'd simply use 1mm mains twin flex for the internal wiring (somebody will probably be along with a differing opinion). Preferably in a different colour to any internal mains wiring you may already have in the 'van so that it can be differentiated.

Yes, it needs to be fused, but your Electroblock probably has a bunch of spare fused outlets specifically for this sort of purpose, so I'd use them rather than clutter up your leisure battery connections with yet another wire + in-line fuse.

You WILL need to find a pin-out diagram for the Electroblock or wiring diagram for any additional Distribution box to make sure that the terminals you use are fit for purpose.

One other thing to mention is that there has been discussion on here before that *some* LCD TVs can be sensitive to over-voltage. The voltage from a leisure battery can be anything up to around 14v.

We have a separate switched circuit for our TV, with a Voltage regulator permanently wired into the circuit, which provides a consistent 12v for the TV. Note that the circuit is switched, so the regulator isn't on unless we're using it.

You can get in-line ones such as >>THIS<<

Ours is an anonymous-looking little black lump screwed down inside the locker where our Calira (charger similar to an Electroblock) lives. I can't find a picture on Google.


----------

